# Thoughts & prayers to Forum member.



## Private Prozac

Some of you may know Paul Barrow from the TT Forum, (naughTTy). Well I'm said to say that his brave little daughter Saskia lost her fight for life in the last couple of days.

His post on Facebook last Friday reads:

"Sleep tight my beautiful angel. No need to fight anymore. You gave us so much and touched everyone who met you. Everyone has been enriched by your amazing spirit. Rest now - you will never be forgotten xxx"

I never got to meet Saskia, and I met Paul through this Forum and a few of the TT Meets, but whatever I heard was always a positive towards his little girl. A doting father I don't think you'd ever meet. Paul was/is an inspiration to the rest of us.

So please add any comments below and say a prayer for Paul, Ella and Kaya especially at this time of year. A sad loss for them all.

It certainly made me cherish my weekend with my youngest a bit more this time around.

Sleep tight with the angels Saskia. And love all prayers to Paul and family at your sad loss.


----------



## wallstreet

Very sad to hear this news. As a father of two I appreciate how painful this will be to your family & loved ones. No words will truly console, but perhaps a few hearts of love shall blanket you. You are not alone.

Let me share some words that I hope hold you still and calm through the breeze and the tempest change:-

Do Not Stand At My Grave 
Do not stand at my grave and weep 
I am not there, I do not sleep 
I am a 1,000 winds that blow 
I am the diamond glints on snow 
I am the sun on ripened grain 
I am the gentle autumn rain 
When you awaken in the morning's hush 
I am the swift uplifting rush 
Of quiet birds in circled light 
I am the soft star that shines at night 
Do not stand at my grave and cry 
I am not there; I did not die. -anon


----------



## pas_55

Very sad indeed there's no easy time of the new year for this to happen but,Xmas will never ever be the same for them.To him and all his family my thoughts go out to them all.


----------



## Hark

Very sad. It does make you appreciate things...


----------



## beastty

Paul
Really sorry to hear this. Words fail me.

My thoughts are with you and your family.

Yours
Bob


----------



## Charlie

So sorry to read this  , having met Paul a few times and heard about Saskia and her health issues I could tell how loved she was.

I will never forget an MK TTOC meet earlier where Paul was taking some night shots and I had taken 50 glow sticks to try and get some cool effects, Paul asked me if he could have them once we were done, to take home as Saskia would enjoy them 

Best wishes to you and the whole family Paul

Lots of love

Charlie and Nicola xxx


----------



## SteviedTT

Our thoughts are with you and your family Paul at this sad,sad time. Rest in peace Saskia and god bless.

Steve & Wendy


----------



## kmpowell

Very sad news indeed - it was deeply upsetting to read this on FB on Friday. 

For those who didn't know of Paul's circumstances, his young daughter Saskia suffered from a very rare metabolic disorder called Peason's Syndrome and also Kearns Sayer Syndrome. She was therefore severely disabled including being deaf and blind and needed constant care and supervision. You may recall NaughTTy's 'sponsorship' threads in Off-Topic where he was raising money for the charity "The Pepper Foundation", a local organisation managed by The Iain Rennie Hospice. The nurses gave up their time to look after Saskia, giving Paul & Ella a little bit of a break from the daily routine of hourly meds and feeds.

It really is so sad, and with Paul being one of the nicest chaps you could wish to meet meet, it makes it even sadder.

I've said it on FB, but my deepest and sincerest thoughts are with you Paul. I hope you can remember the good times you had with Saskia, so that Christmas can pass with even the slightest glimmer of joy.

Kevin


----------



## cogsy1976

What a sad sad story my thoughts are with Paul and family at this sad sad time, rest in peace Saskia


----------



## conlechi

Paul,
so sorry to hear of your loss , our thoughts are with you

take care

Mark


----------



## Toshiba

Sorry for you news.
I'm, sure nothing we say will ease your grief at this time.

K


----------



## Hilly10

My sincere condolences to you Paul and your family. God keep her safe till you meet again


----------



## techfreak

Very sorry to hear this news, as not a member for so long on here didnt really know you, but my heartfelt condolences are with you and your family.
God bless


----------



## T3RBO

My deepest and heartfelt condolence to you and your family.


----------



## TTCool

Judy and I have just remembered talking to Paul in reception at APS a while back. He was telling us about his daughter. We both send our most sincere condolences and yes it does focus one's mind on how lucky we are and how fragile life can be.

Joe & Judy


----------



## CraigW

So sorry to hear this tragic news. Deepest condolences to you and your family.

Craig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oceans7

I am the sun that rises, I am the star that shines, I am the wind in the tree tops, I am the storm on the horizon, I am all that you made me, I am love, but more than this, I am always at your side.

My deepest condolences.


----------



## skiwhiz

Paul sorry to hear this news the loss of a child is a heavy burdon but i hope these words help and that the good memories return sooner rather than later. Mt deepest sympathy to you and your family.

God saw you getting tired When a cure was not to be; So he closed His arms around you And whispered, "Come to Me." 
You didn't deserve what you went through, and so He gave you rest, 
Gods garden must be beautiful, He only takes the best.


----------



## Gazzer

tp paul and the whole family..........

ive never met or even spoken to you on here, all of the words the other people have said i send again with nothing but love from pat & i. be braver now than you have been all through her illness as it is you who will have to keep the family together at this very sad time for you all. (big hugs to you all) xxx


----------



## Guest

Much love to you and the family.

Can't imagine what you've gone through. Hope you can take strength from these messages and come out the other side stronger.


----------



## Rob_vienna

Can't even begin to imagine what the family is going through at this difficult time. Thoughts are with them all.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I have no words mate my heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## davidg

So sorry cant say much more .


----------



## Matt B

So sorry to hear of your loss.

Try to take solace in the fact that she will be free.


----------



## KimTT

So sorry to hear this. Losing a child is always hard. At least she is out of pain now x 
My heart goes out to you and your family. 
You have a huge amount of support from this forum alone. I am sure you have many friends and family around. Just remember you are not alone.


----------



## A3DFU

How very sorry to hear this Paul, Ella and Kaya 

I know words will not help much to ease the pain you're going through but perhaps one day these words will be of some comfort to you:



> Rose Beyond the Wall
> by A.L. Frink
> 
> A rose once grew where all could see,
> Sheltered beside a garden wall,
> And as the days passed swiftly by,
> It spread its branches, straight and tall...
> 
> One day, a beam of light shone through
> A crevice that had opened wide ~
> The rose bent gently toward its warmth
> Then passed beyond to the other side
> 
> Now, you who deeply feel its loss,
> Be comforted ~ the rose blooms there ~
> Its beauty even greater now,
> Nurtured by God's own loving care.


----------



## trev

We are very sorry to hear this Paul, Ella and Kaya,
All our love and prayers are with you and your family at this time.

Love Trevor & Evelyn


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Paul,

So very sorry indeed to hear this and thank you for calling the other day.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you all.

Speak soon,

Ed, Andy and Nathan.


----------



## senwar

Rob_vienna said:


> Can't even begin to imagine what the family is going through at this difficult time. Thoughts are with them all.


As above.

So sorry to hear about this.


----------



## scoTTy

Paul was missing from the Xmas TT meet last Wednesday due to Saskia being in hospital and then I heard the awful news the following day.

I still can't get my head around how a parent must feel in this situation. I've pondered this everyday since I heard the news. It has certainly made me treasure mine more than ever. That alone means she has touched more lives than she'll ever know.

It's a terribly sad time and of course I pass all my best wishes to Paul and his family. I hope they can take some comfort that she's now released from her struggle and can fly free.

Hugs to all.


----------



## jbell

My best wishes go out to Paul and his family.


----------



## cuTTsy

As the title says "Thoughts & prayers to Forum member "and family. Impossible to know how you feel, I just hope the pain will ease.


----------



## John-H

So sorry to hear this Paul. I know you did all you could to make her time here the best it could have been. No father could have done more. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## KenTT

Dear Paul and Ella,

I'm deeply saddened to read this post. My thoughts are with you both during this sad and difficult time.

Ken


----------



## NaughTTy

Thanks so much for all your kind messages. Ella and I are really touched 

It is very hard and she will leave a massive gap in our lives but we are trying not to be sad. Saskia really was a huge inspiration - she was a fighter to the end and never complained about being ill. She never stopped smiling and brought warmth to everyone who met her. We had 13 years more than we were told we would have with her so every single day was a bonus. All these strengths are now ours and we are concentrating on the positives.

Saskia loved Christmas so we are going to celebrate it as best we can for her 

Thanks again for all your thoughts. Hope you all have a happy and peaceful Christmas.


----------



## W7 PMC

So so sorry to hear of your loss Paul. You & your family have been so much more than an inspiration to so many, both on this forum & no doubt far extended beyond.

All our hopes, prayers & best wishes are with you & your family through this difficult time.

If their is anything at all i/we can do, please just ask??


----------



## senwar

NaughTTy said:


> Thanks so much for all your kind messages. Ella and I are really touched
> 
> It is very hard and she will leave a massive gap in our lives but we are trying not to be sad. Saskia really was a huge inspiration - she was a fighter to the end and never complained about being ill. She never stopped smiling and brought warmth to everyone who met her. We had 13 years more than we were told we would have with her so every single day was a bonus. All these strengths are now ours and we are concentrating on the positives.
> 
> *Saskia loved Christmas so we are going to celebrate it as best we can for her *
> 
> Thanks again for all your thoughts. Hope you all have a happy and peaceful Christmas.


Bless you.

Just brought tears to my eyes reading that. What a great way to remember the good times and celebrate for her.


----------



## moley

Paul,

Really sorry to hear of your sad, sad news. Whenever I met you, you were always so upbeat about the situation - a real credit to you and an inspiration.

Please take care of yourself and my condolences to you and your family.

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT

Hazel and I have not been blessed with children of our own and so I simply can't imagine how you are feeling right now but rest assured, we send our deepest sympathy to you and all your family.

I know from the way you talked about Saskia that she could have not been loved by anyone more than you and your family. You gave Saskia the life and the love that she would have wished for. You can now rest knowing that while she now sleeps in Gods hands, she had a full and beautiful life as she possibly could have while in you and your family's very capable hands - a true inspiration to anyone.

We are thinking of you and your family.

Hope to speak to you soon Paul,
Graham


----------



## Korry

Hi Paul,

I am so sorry to hear about Saskia. All my thoughts are with you and your family.

Loetitia


----------



## sonicmonkey

Paul

So sorry to hear the news about Saskia. Words really cannot express what we felt reading about your loss; our thoughts are with you all...

W+V+S+A


----------



## roddy

so sad, sincere condolences,, R


----------



## Mayur

Paul, I just caught up with the news... very sad news indeed. I'll say a prayer for Saskia and for you and yours.
You were all lucky to have each other.


----------



## NaughTTy

oceans7 said:


> I am the sun that rises, I am the star that shines, I am the wind in the tree tops, I am the storm on the horizon, I am all that you made me, I am love, but more than this, I am always at your side.
> 
> My deepest condolences.


Thanks for this - it's going to be incorporated in her celebration of life next week


----------



## rustyintegrale

What a terribly sad story. I knew nothing of this but you have my every sympathy.

My condolences to you and your family.

Rich


----------



## NaughTTy

Tomorrow (Wednesday) we finally get to say goodbye to Saskia. We knew there would be a fair few people wanting to come to her celebration of life so we didn't rush it. So glad we didn't as we've had so many people asking to come and so many wonderful messages and cards, even from people we had forgotten about! Looks like there will be close to 150 attending so we're going to give her one hell of a send off!

If I get a chance, I'll post up the poem we've written for her.

Thanks again for all your thoughts and messages - it really is much appreciated


----------



## scoTTy

Best wishes for tomorrow.

I'll be thinking of you all.


----------



## A3DFU

scoTTy said:


> Best wishes for tomorrow.
> 
> I'll be thinking of you all.


As will I


----------



## roddy

having lost a few member of my own immediate family in the last few years, i think i know what you will be going throo,,, so all best for what will be a sad day for you all tomorrow,, R.


----------



## Private Prozac

A worthy attendance for a worthy little girl.

Hope that tomorrow gives you as many smiles as it does tears Paul.

Thinking of you and yours tomorrow and beyond mate. Keep strong.


----------



## NaughTTy

With everything going on I forgot to come back to this thread so I though I had better keep my promise to air the poem we wrote for Saskia. It was read by my cousin Tim at the service and he put his acting skills to great use, really doing it justice. It really was a very special day, albeit with a large hint of emotion. It couldn't have gone better really - everything went as planned and everyone said what a beautiful service it was. We were so pleased as a lot of thought went into it. Still stunned at how many people came - close to 200 we think! She really did touch a lot of people  The celebrant, who we only met twice, was brilliant - several people afterwards asked how long we had known her! (She even returned her fee!)

This might give you an idea of the whole theme of the day - emotional but with humour and lots of good things to remember her by 

*Saskia*

We're here today to celebrate a life,
A life so amazing despite problems so rife.
We're eternally proud that you were so brave,
We've all learned from you just how to behave.

How many times could Mummy do your hair?
Completely impossible to forget you were there!
You kept us on the go with your Lego and stickers,
It was always a surprise when they fell from your knickers!

Always so busy and wanting to chat,
Of course making sure that you wore the right hat.
You knew what you wanted and knew what was right,
"Different one" you would shout as we were never too bright!

A great sense of humour, you'd not miss a trick,
But school was a must, no matter how sick.
Always so happy and wanting to play,
No wonder great friends came flooding your way.

Despite all your troubles you would never complain,
More concerned about "outside" and if it might rain.
The simplest of things would make you say WOW!
Wonder what you would say if you saw us all now?

And now no more meds and no hourly drugs,
But we'll always remember how you loved our big hugs.
And now no more needles, and now no more knives,
But such wonderful memories of how you touched our lives.

You taught us so much while you were here,
Your inspiration lives on and will always be near.
We are all better people from knowing you,
So many you touched, we'll try not to be blue.

Cuddly toys by the hundred under your bed,
The origin of each ingrained in your head!
You loved kisses from Mickey with his great big round ears,
He helped you to fight for sixteen long years.

This rest you deserve, at last you're at peace,
But your laughter and strength will never cease.
You lit up our lives with your beautiful smile,
Sleep now my angel and rest a while.


----------



## Gazzer

NaughTTy said:


> With everything going on I forgot to come back to this thread so I though I had better keep my promise to air the poem we wrote for Saskia. It was read by my cousin Tim at the service and he put his acting skills to great use, really doing it justice. It really was a very special day, albeit with a large hint of emotion. It couldn't have gone better really - everything went as planned and everyone said what a beautiful service it was. We were so pleased as a lot of thought went into it. Still stunned at how many people came - close to 200 we think! She really did touch a lot of people  The celebrant, who we only met twice, was brilliant - several people afterwards asked how long we had known her! (She even returned her fee!)
> 
> This might give you an idea of the whole theme of the day - emotional but with humour and lots of good things to remember her by
> 
> *Saskia*
> 
> We're here today to celebrate a life,
> A life so amazing despite problems so rife.
> We're eternally proud that you were so brave,
> We've all learned from you just how to behave.
> 
> How many times could Mummy do your hair?
> Completely impossible to forget you were there!
> You kept us on the go with your Lego and stickers,
> It was always a surprise when they fell from your knickers!
> 
> Always so busy and wanting to chat,
> Of course making sure that you wore the right hat.
> You knew what you wanted and knew what was right,
> "Different one" you would shout as we were never too bright!
> 
> A great sense of humour, you'd not miss a trick,
> But school was a must, no matter how sick.
> Always so happy and wanting to play,
> No wonder great friends came flooding your way.
> 
> Despite all your troubles you would never complain,
> More concerned about "outside" and if it might rain.
> The simplest of things would make you say WOW!
> Wonder what you would say if you saw us all now?
> 
> And now no more meds and no hourly drugs,
> But we'll always remember how you loved our big hugs.
> And now no more needles, and now no more knives,
> But such wonderful memories of how you touched our lives.
> 
> You taught us so much while you were here,
> Your inspiration lives on and will always be near.
> We are all better people from knowing you,
> So many you touched, we'll try not to be blue.
> 
> Cuddly toys by the hundred under your bed,
> The origin of each ingrained in your head!
> You loved kisses from Mickey with his great big round ears,
> He helped you to fight for sixteen long years.
> 
> This rest you deserve, at last you're at peace,
> But your laughter and strength will never cease.
> You lit up our lives with your beautiful smile,
> Sleep now my angel and rest a while.


i cannot imagine how hard to sit and write that paul, let alone get up and read it out aloud!!! 
wd to you and the rest of the family for giving that brave little one yet another great day to remember.
(seeing her mum n dad talk all silly in front of loads of people) xx


----------



## NaughTTy

gazzer1964 said:


> i cannot imagine how hard to sit and write that paul, let alone get up and read it out aloud!!!
> wd to you and the rest of the family for giving that brave little one yet another great day to remember.
> (seeing her mum n dad talk all silly in front of loads of people) xx


Thankfully I didn't have to read it at the service - always useful to have a cousin who's an actor [smiley=thumbsup.gif]. Neither my wife nor I were brave enough to stand up and speak - we left that all to people we knew could cope with it, but it was still a beautiful service - very well orchestrated by the celebrant.


----------



## Gazzer

NaughTTy said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cannot imagine how hard to sit and write that paul, let alone get up and read it out aloud!!!
> wd to you and the rest of the family for giving that brave little one yet another great day to remember.
> (seeing her mum n dad talk all silly in front of loads of people) xx
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully I didn't have to read it at the service - always useful to have a cousin who's an actor [smiley=thumbsup.gif]. Neither my wife nor I were brave enough to stand up and speak - we left that all to people we knew could cope with it, but it was still a beautiful service - very well orchestrated by the celebrant.
Click to expand...

tis funny paul. but when its attending a relatives funeral its always me asked to read or help carry the coffin, but when its off view i just go to pieces over losing yet another family member. sign of age i guess as more funerals than weddings these days or so it seems m8. glad she had the perfect day (wd to you all)


----------

